# Black with gray belly?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got a boy today who is black with a gray belly. Ive seen foxes and tans but never gray bellied? Is this just a poor colored fox?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

poor tans can look gray. I don't know if foxes can, too.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Serena said:


> poor tans can look gray. I don't know if foxes can, too.


I was wondering about poor foxes, what's white when its poor?
I'd say poor tan.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just assumed since it was gray that it was fox lol. Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive hurd poor tan and poor fox can be hard to tell apart. If you can get some belly pics people can take a look (it helps to put them in a glass bowl.)


----------

